# 3.5 yr WL female critique



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

So I have some extra time on my hands tonight and thought I'd post some pictures of Kessy for critiques. I do have a good idea of her strengths/weaknesses but thought it could be fun anyway  I can post judge's comments from her breed survey but will let people have a stab at critiquing first









She is 3.5 years old, photos were taken on the same weekend.

Stacked, long grass though.









Stacked on short grass - she looks a lot different here IMO but pics were taken a day apart.


















Movement:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I am NO expert, but I think she looks great... Well-muscled too.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm no expert either but she is beautiful! I love her color. She looks very athletic and fit, and balanced. I hope she got a good show rating!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Well, we can see how much the Körmeister and I agree. LOL

Nice dark colored female with excellent pigment. Flat withers, dip behind withers. Good placement of a rather short croup. Good angulation front and rear and her upper arm should be longer. She looks balanced in movement from what I can see in the photo, but could have more reach and drive off the rear. Looks like she has good pasterns and very good feet. Maybe a bit too much tuck up in her underline for what they want to see now. I, personally, would like to see a bit more stop in her profile (more forehead). Not the extreme seen in many of the showline males, but more than she has. I love her dark eyes. She is relaxed in the photo from the front so it is hard to tell her ear set. I would maybe like that to be a bit higher. She looks very athletic overall.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay I will post what I remember of the judge's critique. I don't have it in front of me right now - I am waiting for her papers etc to come back from Germany! But I will do my best...if I remember I will post the "real" version when I get it back.

Large, medium strength, normal withers with a dip behind, upper arm should be longer. Straight firm back, short croup, excellent(?) rear angulation, very good front angulation, elbows not completely closed. Normal underline (I think), good movement but should drive more from the rear. Comments were that she was a female with excellent drive and working ability.

Here is a better pic from the front, her ears look better here.









The critique overall was positive, so I'm not sure why the judge rated her Kkl2. I think she can go Kkl1 and will try for that next year.

But yes - she is incredibly athletic. She jumps like a deer and NEVER gets tired. She can jump over my head no problem and I am 5'6 so not short. I actually have a video of that LOL. She is just an awesome dog though and I think is pretty much the perfect GSD.


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

There are very few bitches that make me take a second look, she did and I would keep trying.Best of luck


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

She is absolutley gorgeous! You have a good dog there


----------

